# What happens after both parties sign??



## PAgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

My husband just agreed to go with me to the courthouse on Monday to both file and sign. Does this mean they don't have to serve him? What happens after we both sign? What is the next step? Im in PA.


----------



## PAgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

I know I need an attorney. After reading the websites I still have a question..can we both go and file together as mutual consent? What is the reason for one spouse to wait to be served if we both go to file together?



2ntnuf said:


> Divorce Law in Pennsylvania
> 
> Pennsylvania Divorce Law
> 
> ...


----------

